# Aufgaben und Niveau eines Moderators...



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Hi,

mir ist mal wieder recht sauer aufgestossen, das Themen einfach geschlossen werden, oder zurechtgeschnippelt werden wie es einigen Mods gerne mal so in den Kram passt!
Dieser Tread soll aber nur meine (und natürlich dann auch eure) Meinung darlegen, b.z.w. eine Grundlage dafür bieten, was man hier als Mod noch machen kann, ohne diktatorische Handlungen verwenden zu müssen.

Ich finde die Handlungsweise der "Götter on Board" recht häufig etwas einseitig und soger überzogen... Mod kommt von moderieren und das heisst eigendlich dass man Diskussionen in eine moderate Form führen soll und müsste! Hier werden aber meisst, vor allem von [namecalling entfernt] einfach Themen zerhackt, zerschnippelt und/oder komplett gelöscht und geschlossen! So wie ein Thema unbequem wird, wird dieses auch so, wie von mir beschrieben, behandelt!

Damit nun niemand denkt, ich wäre ein "Kiddy" und wüsste nicht was ein Mod zu tun hätte, ich bin fast 40 Jahre alt und war Co-Admin des größten Aquariumbords in Deutschland mit ca. 18k Usern! Also ich kenne mich mit der Materie schon seit längerem aus und möchte nur die Fehlschläge einiger Moderatoren aufzeigen!

Moderator kommt wie gesagt von moderieren und nicht von sperren und willkürlich entscheiden!

Solltet ihr Mods das Thema schliessen, wegen zu vieler Flames, kein Problem! Aber eine ehrliche Stellungnahme würde ich hier dennoch von der Administration gerne sehen!

mfg ein User


----------



## Kronas (10. September 2009)

falsches forum...


----------



## Defausel55 (10. September 2009)

/push


----------



## Darkbartleby (10. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> falsches forum...




wieso? ist doch sein freies recht das sagen zu dürfen als ne art von anregung für andere.


----------



## Seph018 (10. September 2009)

*auf Lillyanns Antwort gespannt ist* ^^


----------



## Kronas (10. September 2009)

Darkbartleby schrieb:


> wieso? ist doch sein freies recht das sagen zu dürfen als ne art von anregung für andere.


war das ding nicht grad noch im wow forum? :<


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Ich habe es mal ins richtige Forum verschoben und das Namecalling entfernt. Wenn du mit einem Moderator speziell Probleme hast kannst du ihm gerne eine PN schreiben, falls dieses keinen Erfolg hat wende dich an Zam oder Xanthippchen.


----------



## Teradas (10. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> war das ding nicht grad noch im wow forum? :<


Jap,war es.

Zum Topic:
Im grunde genommen hast du recht damit,dass man nicht einfach z.B. die Threads schließen solllte.
Einfach in eine normale Form stellen das Thema,die spammer,flamer[...],etc. einfach Verwarnungen rausschicken,und gut ist.
Es gibt immernoch,und ja das meine ich ernst,auf buffed.de Leute,die diskutieren wollen,und das ist ja der sinn eines Themas.
Wenn Mod's die Themen schließen die schon drölmillionen mal da waren,ist das berechtigt und auch sogar gut so.

PS:
Ich will hier keinen der Mod's dazu veranlassen,seine "arbeit" hier besser zu machen.
Aber ja,das was der Themensteller gesagt hat,da könntet ihr schonmal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Darkbartleby (10. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> war das ding nicht grad noch im wow forum? :<



ah, ok, als ich es anfing zu lesen war es schon nach  buffed.de Foren > Meinungen & Anregungen zu buffed.de > Aufgaben und Niveau eines Moderators... verschoben worden.

BTT: ähm, ja keine ahnung, mir ist das hier noch nie besonders aufgefallen das die Mods 
soo viel am thema rumschnippelt und in der art und weise wie du es beschreibst.
manchmal finde ich die tun sogar zuwenig.


----------



## Tikume (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> ich bin fast 40 Jahre alt und war Co-Admin des größten Aquariumbords in Deutschland mit ca. 18k Usern!



Dieses überaus gut besuchte Board dessen letzter Eintrag von gestern war? Ja, das ist gut vergleichbar mit dem buffed Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten gib doch mal nen Link.


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dieses überaus gut besuchte Board dessen letzter Eintrag von gestern war? Ja, das ist gut vergleichbar mit dem buffed Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaub mir.... so ein Board meinte ich nicht!


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2009)

Hmm,

das was entfernt wird, ist doch größtenteils Off-Topic, Spam, etc.

Geschlossen werden Threads, wenn es dazu schon genug gibt, das Thema geklärt wurde und nur noch gespammt wird, wenn das Thema eh nur ein Wein- bzw. Flamethread erzeugt, etc.

Aber bestimmt nicht einfach nur aus Spass.


----------



## Tikume (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Glaub mir.... so ein Board meinte ich nicht!


Da Du mit keinem Link rüberkommst muss es wohl das Board der Undercover-Aquaristen sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Darkbartleby schrieb:


> ... mir ist das hier noch nie besonders aufgefallen das die Mods
> soo viel am thema rumschnippelt und in der art und weise wie du es beschreibst.
> manchmal finde ich die tun sogar zuwenig.



In diesem Trad http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=123355 war es mal wieder sehr offensichtlich, natürlich nur wenn man den auch mitgelesen hatte! 
Ansonsten fällt dies natürlich nicht direkt auf!


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Nachdem dort ein User zu unrecht als "brauner Dreck" bezeichnet wurde und ich im IRC darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde habe ich die Kommentare dazu im großen Rahmen entfernt und den Thread geschlossen, ja. Allerdings sehe ich nicht, wo da das Problem ist?


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da Du mit keinem Link rüberkommst muss es wohl das Board der Undercover-Aquaristen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wüsste nicht das es hier um ein Aquariumforum geht... schade wenn du dies so verstanden hast und nicht erkanntest worauf mein Anliegen anspielt... wer im Glashaus sitzt...

Dieter Nuhr könnte dir da sicherlich weiter helfen...


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nachdem dort ein User zu unrecht als "brauner Dreck" bezeichnet wurde und ich im IRC darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde habe ich die Kommentare dazu im großen Rahmen entfernt und den Thread geschlossen, ja. Allerdings sehe ich nicht, wo da das Problem ist?



Das Problem sehe ich darin, das du nicht moderieren konntest und einfach ein Thema schließen musstest, weil du (in meinen Augen) hilflos warst!?


----------



## Tikume (10. September 2009)

Fass Dir doch mal an der eigenen Nase.
- Du schaffst es nicht Threads ins richtige Forum zu setzen
- Du produzierst Doppelposts (sagt Dir der Bearbeiten Button was?)
- Du tischst freche Lügen auf um deinen privaten Rachefeldzug zu kaschieren


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. September 2009)

Wir lieben unsere Mods!!!einseinseinself

*alle Mods in den Arm schließt und dicke knuddelt*

Ansonsten: In den AGBs steht irgendwo, dass das Schließen von Themen, löschen  von Posts etc. in einem gewissen Rahmen im ermessen des Mods liegt.



Gruß, Toddi


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Fass Dir doch mal an der eigenen Nase.
> - Du schaffst es nicht Threads ins richtige Forum zu setzen
> - Du produzierst Doppelposts (sagt Dir der Bearbeiten Button was?)
> - Du tischst freche Lügen auf um deinen privaten Rachefeldzug zu kaschieren



Also wenn du wenigstens *deine frechen Lügen *nachweisen könntest, wäre "dir" schon sehr geholfen^^


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Also wenn du wenigstens deine frechen Lügen nachweisen könntest, wäre "dir" schon sehr geholfen^^


Wo hat er denn gelogen`? Das musst du uns schon beweisen. Ansonsten würde ich diese Aussage als Beleidigung auffassen.

Ansonsten wird dieser Thread als Paradebeispiel dessen Enden was du kritisierst, das closen von Threads. Denn bald endet sie Diskussion und es beginnt sinnlosen Gespamme zwecks Postcounterpushen. Aus genannten Gründen stehe ich auch voll dahinter wenn ein Mod einen Thread schließt. Ist das Niveau des Threads nicht mehr zu retten, bzw. mit einem exponential großen Aufwand verbunden ist es sinnvoll Themen dichzumachen.

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## Karius (10. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Fass Dir doch mal an der eigenen Nase.
> - Du schaffst es nicht Threads ins richtige Forum zu setzen
> - Du produzierst Doppelposts (sagt Dir der Bearbeiten Button was?)
> - Du tischst freche Lügen auf um deinen privaten Rachefeldzug zu kaschieren




Muss das sein? Das Thema an sich ist doch bestimmt nicht ungesund für das Forenleben oder? 

Ich persönliche hab gerne eloquentes und, wenn möglich, konstruktives Feedback. Das wird doch Mods nicht anders gehen. 

Der Diskussion hilft dein Geflame, so gerne ich dich sonst immer lese, leider nicht. Es stört mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Sicherheit kann es interessant sein, ob das allg. Modverhalten als oppressiv oder etwa zu "lasch" empfunden wird, ganz unabhängig davon nach welcher Politik man das betreibt und weiter betreiben wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





P.S. (EDIT) Ich habe in der Zeit in der ich in diesem Forum schreibe auch schon die ein oder andere Modentscheidung persönlich für fragwürdig oder gar falsch gehalten. 

Ein bisschen Selbstkritik ist für Menschen in einer Machtposition mit Sicherheit nichts schlechtes. Daher ist so ein Thread doch nichts schlimmes. 

Keiner der Mods muss sich verstecken. Alles in allem läuft es doch recht gut, oder?
Also kein Grund den Thread mit Geflame abzuwürgen.


----------



## Tikume (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Also wenn du wenigstens deine frechen Lügen nachweisen könntest, wäre "dir" schon sehr geholfen^^


Muss ich aktuell nicht. Du warst bisher nicht in der Lage den Link zu deinem 18k Benutzer Forum zu liefern.
Wer gackert sollte auch das Ei legen können.


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Muss ich aktuell nicht. Du warst bisher nicht in der Lage den Link zu deinem 18k Benutzer Forum zu liefern.
> Wer gackert sollte auch das Ei legen können.


 Du scheinst nicht den Sinn des Treads erfassen zu können...

Ich bin garantiert keiner Ex-Moderatorin mit zweifelhaftem Ruf eine Stellungname zu meinen Foren schuldig! Du flamst hier schon zur Genüge und daher werde ich dir dieses Board nicht mit Url nennen!

- Zu deinem erstem Punkt, mein Tread war im WoW Allgemein, also genau richtig... wusste nicht das hier die Mods für alles zuständig sind... du warscheinlich auch nicht, sonst wärst du nicht als Mod geflogen...
- Doppelposts gibt es nur, wenn man ein und die selbe Meinung dem selben Gesprächspartner preis gibt... zumindest dieses Wissen hätte ich sogar von dir erwartet!

Und um auch <Toddy Jenkins> (ein Vorposter) antworten zu können, der Vorwurf wegen der "frechen Lügen" kam von Tikume, nicht von mir!


----------



## Tikume (10. September 2009)

Tja, und weiterhin fragen wir uns warum Du dich so beharrlich sträubst den Link zu posten, wo Du dich doch anfangs so stolz auf deine Referenz bezogen hast.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. September 2009)

Ich muss Tiku da definitiv recht geben. Wenn du dein Gesicht wahren willst Rate ich dir die URL zu diesem Forum zu posten. Andernfalls rate ich zur erstellung eines neuen Foren-Accounts. Und mit dem dann bitte die Füße stillhalten.

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## Noxiel (10. September 2009)

Mir passt etwas an der Arbeitsweise eines Moderators nicht, aber weil ich keine Lust auf ein persönliches Gespräch habe und ich mich da auch noch rechtfertigen muß, ersetze ich einfach das Problem mit einem Mod durch einen Blankovorwurf an Alle und kriege so doch noch Revanche.

- Gedanken eines Users


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mir passt etwas an der Arbeitsweise eines Moderators nicht, aber weil ich keine Lust auf ein persönliches Gespräch habe und ich mich da auch noch rechtfertigen muß, ersetze ich einfach das Problem mit einem Mod durch einen Blankovorwurf an Alle und kriege so doch noch Revanche.
> 
> - Gedanken eines Users



Well done, Noxiel.


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Tja, und weiterhin fragen wir uns warum Du dich so beharrlich sträubst den Link zu posten, wo Du dich doch anfangs so stolz auf deine Referenz bezogen hast.



Auch wenn du dich für sehr wichtig hällst, ich bin dir keinerlei Rechenschaft schuldig! Eine Reverenzseite habe ich auch nicht genannt... willst du mal wieder nur rumstänkern oder hast du auch konstruktive Beiträge zu bieten?


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mir passt etwas an der Arbeitsweise eines Moderators nicht, aber weil ich keine Lust auf ein persönliches Gespräch habe und ich mich da auch noch rechtfertigen muß, ersetze ich einfach das Problem mit einem Mod durch einen Blankovorwurf an Alle und kriege so doch noch Revanche.
> 
> - Gedanken eines Users



Völlig am Thema vorbei...

Es geht nicht um "einen" Mod...


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. September 2009)

Und schonwieder ein Doppelpost. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Editier soetwas doch einfach in den vorigen Beitrag rein. Ich habe jeden Post den ich in diesem Thread gemacht habe mindestens einmal editiert, hätte ich das nicht hätte ich doppel soviel gepostet. Und wenn du wie du behauptest Co-Admin bist/warst solltest du wissen, dass es angenehm ist weniger Traffic zu haben, bzw. weniger HDD zu brauchen. Kostet schließlich alles Geld.

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Und schonwieder ein Doppelpost.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist kein Doppelpost... ich habe 2 Antworten kommentiert! Zwei verschiedene Zitate und zwei verschiedene Ansprechpartner...

Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft das ein "Doppelpost" den Traffic für so ein Board erhöhen würde oder gar relevant ist?^^


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft das ein "Doppelpost" den Traffic für so ein Board erhöhen würde oder gar relevant ist?^^



Die Menge machts.

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Die Menge machts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich mal ein "Kenner" in unseren Reihen...

Gz noch zu deinem 16. Geburtstag^^


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Entschuldige bitte, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in einem Board zum Thema "Aquarien" annähernd so ein Umgangston herrscht wie es in diesem Forum öfter mal der Fall ist und auch die Menge an Threads und damit Arbeit wird sich ein wenig von diesem Forum unterscheiden.... ein Vergleich unserer Arbeit wird daher also nur schlecht möglich sein.

Zudem beurteilst du andere User indirekt nach ihrem Alter, schreibst dass Tikume eine Ex-Moderatorin ist, die geflogen sei (woher nimmst du diese Weisheiten), verfaßt Doppelposts und gehst nicht auf Argumente ein, sondern unterstellst mir der Situation nicht gewachsen zu sein. Es ist wirklich schwer auf diesen Grundlagen eine vernünftige Diskussion zu führen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Völlig am Thema vorbei...
> 
> Es geht nicht um "einen" Mod...



Klar, du beschuldigst gleich alle Mods.



normansky schrieb:


> Das ist kein Doppelpost... ich habe 2 Antworten kommentiert! Zwei verschiedene Zitate und zwei verschiedene Ansprechpartner...
> 
> Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft das ein "Doppelpost" den Traffic für so ein Board erhöhen würde oder gar relevant ist?^^


Man kann auch auf 2 Posts in einem Posting antworten. Müsstest du als "Co-Admin eines der größten Aquarienboards" ja wissen.

Aber warum weigserst du dich so standhaft den Link zu dem Forum herauszurücken?

Behaupten kann jeder vieles, nur beweisen, das muss man eben auch können.


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in einem Board zum Thema "Aquarien" annähernd so ein Umgangston herrscht wie es in diesem Forum öfter mal der Fall ist und auch die Menge an Threads und damit Arbeit wird sich ein wenig von diesem Forum unterscheiden.... ein Vergleich unserer Arbeit wird daher also nur schlecht möglich sein.


Da stimme ich dir völlig zu, ich habe auch wie bereits gesagt keine Reverenzseite gepostet sondern nur mittleilen wollen, das ich auch bereits in anderen großen Foren Erfahrungen sammeln konnte.



> Zudem beurteilst du andere User indirekt nach ihrem Alter


Genau das habe ich vor 2min getahn... hast aber lange gewartet...



> schreibst dass Tikume eine Ex-Moderatorin ist, die geflogen sei (woher nimmst du diese Weisheiten),


Mit meinem erstem Char, war ich fast mit Tikume befreundet... auch mit anderen ehemaligen Mods... wenn ich aus dem Nähtäschchen plaudern soll, dann nur mit Anwalt^^



> verfaßt Doppelposts und gehst nicht auf Argumente ein, sondern unterstellst mir der Situation nicht gewachsen zu sein. Es ist wirklich schwer auf diesen Grundlagen eine vernünftige Diskussion zu führen.



Doppelposts hat es nicht gegeben, aber auf diesen Vorwurf hatte ich ja schon zur Genüge geantwortet!


----------



## Lari (10. September 2009)

Wenn man mit den Methoden der Moderatoren eines Forums nicht einverstanden ist, dann meidet man dieses Forum.
Die Moderatoren haben hier prinzipiell "Hausrecht". Da ich viel im Forum unterwegs bin weiß ich, wie es hier zu gehen kann, und dass bei der schieren Menge an Usern (angebliche 18k User gegen 450.000 angemeldete Nutzer, meist im pubertären Alter) viel zur Prävention geschlossen wird ist vollkommen in Ordnung.

Wenns dich ströt dann lies hier nicht mit. Buffed.de ist garantiert nicht das einzige Forum.



> Mit meinem erstem Char, war ich fast mit Tikume befreundet... auch mit anderen ehemaligen Mods... wenn ich aus dem Nähtäschchen plaudern soll, dann nur mit Anwalt^^


Ahja, als ob irgendwas hinter Kulissen laufen würde, was einen Anwalt interessieren könnte.
Und da du ja bei Tikume echte Kenntnisse über die Mods bewiesen hast bin ich für einen /close dieses Threads.


----------



## Noxiel (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Mit meinem erstem Char, war ich fast mit Tikume befreundet...



Ist das gerade ein Geständnis gewesen, dass "normansky" ein Zweitaccount ist? 

Mit Mitte 40 sollte man sich solche Fauxpas aber nicht mehr leisten, vor allem wenn man bereits Moderator im wohl unbekanntesten und zugleich mit größten Aquarium Forum im Internet war und es dort wie hier wohl Hinweise zur Netiquette, diesen Fall betreffen, gibt.


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Klar, du beschuldigst gleich alle Mods.



Es geht mir um die Arbeit der Mods an sich, hier wird größtenteils nicht moderiert sondern diktiert!




> Man kann auch auf 2 Posts in einem Posting antworten. Müsstest du als "Co-Admin eines der größten Aquarienboards" ja wissen.
> Aber warum weigserst du dich so standhaft den Link zu dem Forum herauszurücken?
> Behaupten kann jeder vieles, nur beweisen, das muss man eben auch können.



Du verstehst es anscheinend immer noch nicht!?
Ich werde hier keinen Link posten, weil ich die Flamer und Idioten nicht dort haben will! Wenn du hier öffendlich deinen Personalausweiss mit Anschrift reinstellst, dann werde ich dies in Betracht ziehen...

Deffiniere mir mal "Doppelposts"! Ich habe es bereits mehrmal hier getahn, du flamst mal wieder nur...


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn man mit den Methoden der Moderatoren eines Forums nicht einverstanden ist, dann meidet man dieses Forum.
> Die Moderatoren haben hier prinzipiell "Hausrecht". Da ich viel im Forum unterwegs bin weiß ich, wie es hier zu gehen kann, und dass bei der schieren Menge an Usern (angebliche 18k User gegen 450.000 angemeldete Nutzer, meist im pubertären Alter) viel zur Prävention geschlossen wird ist vollkommen in Ordnung.
> 
> Wenns dich ströt dann lies hier nicht mit. Buffed.de ist garantiert nicht das einzige Forum.
> ...





Ich stimme hier Larifari zu. Sollte normansky nochmals einen solchen Thread öffnen stimme ich für den Auschluss von ihm aus der buffed.de Community.


Gruß, Toddi


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ist das gerade ein Geständnis gewesen, dass "normansky" ein Zweitaccount ist?
> 
> Mit Mitte 40 sollte man sich solche Fauxpas aber nicht mehr leisten, vor allem wenn man bereits Moderator im wohl unbekanntesten und zugleich mit größten Aquarium Forum im Internet war und es dort wie hier wohl Hinweise zur Netiquette, diesen Fall betreffen, gibt.



DU reisst ja wieder alles raus...

Nicht Mitte 40 sondern FAST 40... und liess mal richtig... es war ein ehemaliger Account, der mittlerweile nicht mehr zu aktivieren war!


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Fassen wir zusammen:
Unser lieber TE war Co-Admin/Mod eines Aquarium-Forums mit 18.000 Usern, kann aber keinen Link vorzeigen. Er beschuldigt einige Mods dieses Forums, obwohl diese nur Ihre Arbeit getan haben. Er bringt selbst auf mehrmaligen Nachfragen keinen Link hervor und bringt Tatsachen hervor, die so gar nicht stimmen.

Sensationell!


----------



## Tikume (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Mit meinem erstem Char, war ich fast mit Tikume befreundet... auch mit anderen ehemaligen Mods... wenn ich aus dem Nähtäschchen plaudern soll, dann nur mit Anwalt^^


Ui, noch mehr Lügen von Dir?


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Ich stimme hier Larifari zu. Sollte normansky nochmals einen solchen Thread öffnen stimme ich für den Auschluss von ihm aus der buffed.de Community.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Toddi


 Du bist mein Held^^ ich lach mich tod^^


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Mit meinem erstem Char, war ich fast mit Tikume befreundet... auch mit anderen ehemaligen Mods... wenn ich aus dem Nähtäschchen plaudern soll, dann nur mit Anwalt^^



Wem willst du hier eigentlich was vormachen? Ich finds absolut lächerlich, dass du irgendwelche Dinge behauptest aber nicht die **** hast zB deinen Link zu posten.
BTT. Ich finde eigentlich, dass die Mods ganz gute Arbeit leisten, auch wenn ich natürlich nicht immer gleich handeln würde.
Es gibt in diesem Forum nunmal Regeln und die Mods sind dazu da, um zu schauen, dass diese eingehalten werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Wem willst du hier eigentlich was vormachen? Ich finds absolut lächerlich, dass du irgendwelche Dinge behauptest aber nicht die **** hast zB deinen Link zu posten.
> BTT. Ich finde eigentlich, dass die Mods ganz gute Arbeit leisten, auch wenn ich natürlich nicht immer gleich handeln würde.
> Es gibt in diesem Forum nunmal Regeln und die Mods sind dazu da, um zu schauen, dass diese eingehalten werden.
> 
> ...



Wie oft soll ich denn noch den Grund schreiben, warum ich den Link nicht poste? Ist das so schwer zu kapieren?


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Wie oft soll ich denn noch den Grund schreiben, warum ich den Link nicht poste? Ist das so schwer zu kapieren?


Der Grund ist: Dieses Forum gab es nie und ergo warst du dort auch nie Co-Admin? Passt, wir haben es nun verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Wie oft soll ich denn noch den Grund schreiben, warum ich den Link nicht poste? Ist das so schwer zu kapieren?


In diesem Fall sind deine Argumente und Aussagen ungültig. Weiteres Threadpushen deinerseits dürfte zu entsprechenden Raktionen der Mods führen. Zu recht.

/close


Gruß, Toddi


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Grund ist: Dieses Forum gab es nie und ergo warst du dort auch nie Co-Admin? Passt, wir haben es nun verstanden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man bist du billig... ichbin dort kein Co Admin, ich war dort Co Admin und nichts anderes hatte ich je geschrieben!

Aber da ihr es ja eh nicht rafft, hier die URL  www.aquariumforum.de


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> In diesem Fall sind deine Argumente und Aussagen ungültig. Weiteres Threadpushen deinerseits dürfte zu entsprechenden Raktionen der Mods führen. Zu recht.
> 
> /close
> 
> ...



Du bist ja sooo clever^^


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Man bist du billig... ichbin dort kein Co Admin, ich war dort Co Admin und nichts anderes hatte ich je geschrieben!


Billig? Joa, preislich gesehen vielleicht.
Aber, warum schaffst du es aufeinmal den Link zu posten? Seltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Hm joa, Aquariumsforum.... eher selten, dass man dort 14/15 Jährige antrifft, die einen auf coolen Checker machen.


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

*seufz* Bitte beruhigt euch doch alle wieder....

Mein Problem an der Diskussion ist, dass alles hier komplett unsachlich ist. Erst wird ein Mod speziell angeschrieben, dann sind es doch alle, dann sind es wieder nicht alle, es wird ein Thread als Beispiel gebracht bei dem ich erklärt habe warum ich so gehandelt habe, wo mir aber nur vorgeworfen wurde ich wäre hilflos gewesen.... zudem allerlei Halbwahrheiten und Anschuldigungen.

Entweder es geht nun bei allen Postern wieder etwas sachlicher zu oder wir beenden das Thema.


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Erst wird ein Mod speziell angeschrieben, dann sind es doch alle, *dann sind es wieder nicht alle*,



Mmmm.. wo hast du denn mitgelesen?


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Mmmm.. wo hast du denn mitgelesen?


Verzeihung, da habe ich wohl was durcheinander gewürfelt... aber schade, dass du nur darauf eingehst.


----------



## David (10. September 2009)

Ich find es immer so unbeholfen öffentlich zu schreiben, was einem nicht gefällt.
Schreib doch dem Zammel oder Carcharoth oder sonst wem Süssen einfach eine  PN, die werden sicher lieb zu dir sein und das Thema behandeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm joa, Aquariumsforum.... eher selten, dass man dort 14/15 Jährige antrifft, die einen auf coolen Checker machen.



Du wirst nicht glauben wie viele 8 bis 16 Jahrige ich dort regelmäßig betreue und sogar telefonisch weiterhelfe! Und genau so gibt es täglich hunderte Beiträge die völlig daneben sind, liess dir mal ruhig ein paar Treads durch. Da wird man oftmals als Neuling gleich als Tierquäler beschimpft oder manche fangen gleich mit ihren "Deine Mudder" Witzen an...


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Verzeihung, da habe ich wohl was durcheinander gewürfelt... aber schade, dass du nur darauf eingehst.



Auf was denn sonst noch? Das Schließen des von mir benannten Treads wurde doch von dir und mir erwiedert... der Anfang deines Posts war falsch.. wüsste nicht was du sonnst meinen könntest!? 
Könntest du das näher erläutern oder einzelne Passagen von mir benennen?


----------



## David (10. September 2009)

Meine Mutti hat nen Ankerhaken auf den Oberarm tätowiert und raucht Pfeife! =)


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

David schrieb:


> Meine Mutti hat nen Ankerhaken auf den Oberarm tätowiert und raucht Pfeife! =)



Ich bin zugehackt von oben bis unten und rauche garnicht^^


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

Du warst z.B. fast mit Tikume befreundet und weißt daher, dass er eine Ex-Moderatorin ist, die geflogen ist?
Du hälst dich für "wissender", weil du fast 40 und jemand anderes grade 16 ist.
Du sagst selbst, dass man dein Ex-Forum nicht mit Buffed vergleichen kann, gibst es aber als Referenz für die Kritik an den Moderatoren an.
Du gibst einen Thread an, den ich geschlossen und gereinigt habe und kritisierst an Hand dessen die gesamte Moderatorenschaft.
Du wirfst mir vor hilflos zu sein, weil ich eine andere Methode bevorzugt habe als du sie gewählt hättest.
Du tust all dies öffentlich.
Leider sind dies lauter Punkte, die es mir persönlich sehr schwer machen eine sachliche Diskussion zu erhalten.

//Edit: Und unterlaßt bitte den Spam... der hilft uns grade nicht unbedingt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. September 2009)

David schrieb:


> Ich find es immer so unbeholfen öffentlich zu schreiben, was einem nicht gefällt.
> Schreib doch dem Zammel oder Carcharoth oder sonst wem Süssen einfach eine  PN, die werden sicher lieb zu dir sein und das Thema behandeln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt es Carchi überhaupt noch?


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Gibt es Carchi überhaupt noch?


Warum sollte es Ihn nicht mehr geben?
Sry an Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte es Ihn nicht mehr geben?
> Sry an Lilly
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kA schon ewig nichts mehr von ihm gelesen.
Jetzt aber fertig mit OT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (10. September 2009)

Bei mir war es so das ich eine Signatur hatte die zu groß war und hatte die dann 3 mal geändert. Mit der letzen Verwarnung wurde mir eine Schreibsperre sofort verhängt, weil ich es nicht leider hinbekomme habe die Signatur korrekt mit der größe einzurichten und die dann gänzlich gelöscht habe. Würde verstehen wenn ich einen aufs tiefste beleidigt hätte, aber wegen solch einer Lapalje gleich die Schreibsperre zu verhängen **naja**. Bin der Meinung das vieles hier nicht professionell von den Moderator/rin gehandhabt wird sondern Wahllos. Wenn es jedoch hier alles so anstrengend ist und nur rumgenörgelt wird *Siehe* bei den Kommentaren würde ich das Kommentieren bei den Beiträgen völlig ändern. Mit vorgefärtigten Sätzen wie z.B ***Find ich super**|**Naja geht so**|**Nicht mein Ding*** dann hätte man eventuell weniger Arbeit.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du warst z.B. fast mit Tikume befreundet und weißt daher, dass er eine Ex-Moderatorin ist, die geflogen ist?


Nicht befreundet, nur fast^^ Aber das die oder er gehen musste war damals recht bekannt und sie /er bestätigte das auch selber. 


> Du hälst dich für "wissender", weil du fast 40 und jemand anderes grade 16 ist.


Das interpretierst du so rein, war jedoch nie so geschrieben oder gemeint! In meiner Gilde sind 4 14jährige, die eher erwachsen auftreten und sehr zuverlässig sind! Ich meinte den User der mich direkt vorher angriff... man sollte so etwas nicht so einseitig betrachten!


> Du sagst selbst, dass man dein Ex-Forum nicht mit Buffed vergleichen kann, gibst es aber als Referenz für die Kritik an den Moderatoren an.


Wieder völlig aus der Realität gerissen, ich schrieb schon mehrmals das ich keine Reverenz-URL angeben wollte, sondern nur aufzeigen wollte, dass ich damit schon Erfahrungen sammeln konnte/musste!


> Du gibst einen Thread an, den ich geschlossen und gereinigt habe und kritisierst an Hand dessen die gesamte Moderatorenschaft.


Widerum falsch... das war ein Beispiel in dem ich dich direkt benannte... du hast meinen Beitrag umgeschrieben... 
War sicherlich nicht ganz fair von mir, gebe ich ja zu, aber was du nun daraus machen willst ist lachhaft!


> Du wirfst mir vor hilflos zu sein, weil ich eine andere Methode bevorzugt habe als du sie gewählt hättest.


Schon wieder falsch! Ich hatte meine Meinung geschrieben und dies mit einem "!?" hinterfragt! Nicht mehr nicht weniger!


> Du tust all dies öffentlich.


Stimmt nicht annähernd! In einem Beitrag hatte ich deinen Namen benannt, dieser wurde von dir sofort gelöscht... 


> Leider sind dies lauter Punkte, die es mir persönlich sehr schwer machen eine sachliche Diskussion zu erhalten.


Objektiv betrachtet gibt es diese Punkte nicht mal...


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Hab ich nie behauptet... zeig mir bitte wo!





normansky schrieb:


> Mit meinem erstem Char, war ich fast mit Tikume befreundet... auch mit anderen ehemaligen Mods... wenn ich aus dem Nähtäschchen plaudern soll, dann nur mit Anwalt^^





normansky schrieb:


> - Zu deinem erstem Punkt, mein Tread war im WoW Allgemein, also genau richtig... wusste nicht das hier die Mods für alles zuständig sind... du warscheinlich auch nicht, sonst wärst du nicht als Mod geflogen...


----------



## Tikume (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du warst z.B. fast mit Tikume befreundet und weißt daher, dass er eine Ex-Moderatorin ist, die geflogen ist?





normansky schrieb:


> Hab ich nie behauptet... zeig mir bitte wo!



Kein Problem:



Lillyan schrieb:


> schreibst dass Tikume eine Ex-Moderatorin ist, die geflogen sei (woher nimmst du diese Weisheiten)





normansky schrieb:


> Mit meinem erstem Char, war ich fast mit Tikume befreundet... auch mit anderen ehemaligen Mods... wenn ich aus dem Nähtäschchen plaudern soll, dann nur mit Anwalt^^


----------



## Karius (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Es geht mir um die Arbeit der Mods an sich, hier wird größtenteils nicht moderiert sondern diktiert!



Mal ab davon, dass ich die Art wie sich der Thread entwickelt hat schade finde, hab ich mit dem Gedanken des Moderierens, ebenso wie mit dem des Diktieren so meine Probleme. 

Beim besten Willen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie in diesem Forum Modarbeit mit wirklichem moderieren funktionieren soll. Das buffed-Forum ist ein Hexenkessel von meist jüngeren Menschen, deren allererstes Ziel mit Sicherheit nicht im gesittetem, geistigem Austausch liegt. 

Drei Stichwörter: Trolling, Flaming und Venting. 

Meine bescheidene Vorstellung von Modarbeit bei Buffed ist es eine riesige Horde von Wilden dazu zu bekommen, annähernd die Forenregeln und die Netiquette einzuhalten. Da spreche ich noch nicht mal von dreister Forenverschmutzung durch niedere Witze, diskriminierende Posts oder freche Werbung für was auch immer. Die Vorstellung entbehrt daher in meinen Augen der nötigen Realitätsnähe.

Zum Thema diktieren: 

Da möchte ich kollektiv alle Mods in Schutz nehmen. Ich habe durchaus eine eigene Meinung und scheue mich dann und wann auch nicht diese Kund zu tun. Wann immer auch ich etwas entgegen der Ansichten von Mods oder generell Buffed geschrieben habe, ich wurde noch nie gesperrt, es wurde noch nie gelöscht oder anderweitig unterdrückt. Für ein Forum finde ich es hier relativ liberal. Das ist meine feste Überzeugung. 

Was aber passiert, wenn man eine so grosse Anzahl von Posts in irgendeiner Form regulieren will ist, dass man mit der Heckenschere drüber geht und leider ab und an zuviel wegschneidet. 

Es mag sein, das der ein oder andere Mod dafür gröberes Gerät verwendet aber das denke ich ist es dann auch. 

Btw, der Thread ist immer noch offen. Diktatur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Insgesamt bleibt mir das ganze zu wage. Vielleicht ist es tatsächlich besser deinen konkreten Fall per PM zu klären. 


Also liebe Mods, in Zukunft wird die Hecke nur noch mit der Nagelschere beschnitten. Viel Spass dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. September 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Also liebe Mods, in Zukunft wird die Hecke nur noch mit der Nagelschere beschnitten. Viel Spass dabei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist ja wohl auch das mindeste, was man von jmd, der das ganze hier freiwillig und ohne entlohnung macht, erwarten kann!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. September 2009)

> Hab ich nie behauptet... zeig mir bitte wo!


"Ich bin garantiert keiner Ex-Moderatorin mit zweifelhaftem Ruf eine Stellungname zu meinen Foren schuldig! Du flamst hier schon zur Genüge und daher werde ich dir dieses Board nicht mit Url nennen!
- Zu deinem erstem Punkt, mein Tread war im WoW Allgemein, also genau richtig... wusste nicht das hier die Mods für alles zuständig sind... du warscheinlich auch nicht, sonst wärst du nicht als Mod geflogen..."
"Mit meinem erstem Char, war ich fast mit Tikume befreundet... auch mit anderen ehemaligen Mods... wenn ich aus dem Nähtäschchen plaudern soll, dann nur mit Anwalt^^"



> Das interpretierst du so rein, war jedoch nie so geschrieben oder gemeint! In meiner Gilde sind 4 14jährige, die ehr erwachsen auftreten und sehr zuverlässig sind! Ich meinte den User der mich direkt vorher angriff... man sollte so etwas nicht so einseitig betrachten!


"Endlich mal ein "Kenner" in unseren Reihen...
Gz noch zu deinem 16. Geburtstag^^ "
Nebenbei hatte er recht, was das Thema Doppelpost angeht.



> Wieder völlig aus der Realität gerissen, ich schrieb schon mehrmals das ich keine Reverenzurl angeben wollte, sondern nur aufzeigen wollte, dass ich damit schon Erfahrungen sammeln konnte/musste!


"Damit nun niemand denkt, ich wäre ein "Kiddy" und wüsste nicht was ein Mod zu tun hätte, ich bin fast 40 Jahre alt und war Co-Admin des größten Aquariumbords in Deutschland mit ca. 18k Usern! Also ich kenne mich mit der Materie schon seit längerem aus und möchte nur die Fehlschläge einiger Moderatoren aufzeigen!"



> Widerum falsch... das war ein Beispiel in dem ich dich direkt benannte... du hast meinen Beitrag umgeschrieben...
> War sicherlich nicht ganz fair von mir, gebe ich ja zu, aber was du nun daraus machen willst ist lachhaft!


Gut, dann benenne doch Dinge, die du allgemein an der Moderatorenschaft störend findest.



> Schon wieder falsch! Ich hatte meine Meinung geschrieben und dies mit einem "!?" hinterfragt! Nicht mehr nicht weniger!


"!?" drückt für mich aus, dass es eine halbe Feststellung und eine halbe Frage war. Generell wäre es aber einfach diskussionsfördernder zu fragen, warum man den Thread geschlossen hat ohne Vermutungen anzustellen.



> Stimmt nicht annähernd! In einem Beitrag hatte ich deinen Namen benannt, dieser wurde von dir sofort gelöscht...


Auch wenn mein Name da steht ist es doch öffentlich? Privat wäre eine PN gewesen.


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Karius... ich glaube du hast jetzt alles zusammengefasst was irgendwo relevant ist... 
Der eigendliche Grund für meinen Tread lag in der Willkür die man hier oftmals mitbekommen muss. Das dieser sicherlich auch menschlichen Charakter hat, sehe ich ja genau so!

Ich wollte damit nur mal den oder die eine Modeator/in etwas wachrütteln und zum Nachdenken bringen.


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> "Ich bin garantiert keiner Ex-Moderatorin mit zweifelhaftem Ruf eine Stellungname zu meinen Foren schuldig! Du flamst hier schon zur Genüge und daher werde ich dir dieses Board nicht mit Url nennen!
> 
> - Zu deinem erstem Punkt, mein Tread war im WoW Allgemein, also genau richtig... wusste nicht das hier die Mods für alles zuständig sind... du warscheinlich auch nicht, sonst wärst du nicht als Mod geflogen..."
> 
> ...



Ich habe jetzt echt keine Lust mehr den ganzen Mist von vorne zu beginnen.. ein Fakt ist für mich, das du es dir hindrehst wie es dir gerade gefällt!
Liess mal deine Antworten auf die von mir stammenden Zitate durch und versuche mal nicht so einseitig zu denken! Mods sind keine Götter....


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt echt keine Lust mehr den ganzen Mist von vorne zu beginnen.. ein Fakt ist für mich, das du es dir hindrehst wie es dir gerade gefällt!
> Liess mal deine Antworten auf die von mir stammenden Zitate durch und versuche mal nicht so einseitig zu denken! *Mods sind keine Götter....*


Aber du, der hier sogar seine eigenen Zitate leugnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (10. September 2009)

@Razyl verstehe gar nicht warum du dich da einmischen tust! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> @Razyl verstehe gar nicht warum du dich da einmischen tust!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähem, warum sollte ich mich nicht einmischen dürfen? Ich bin seit über 2 Jahren im Forum und sollte ja mittlerweile die Arbeit der Moderatoren kennen...


----------



## Thoraxos (10. September 2009)

Aha verstehe.


----------



## normansky (10. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber du, der hier sogar seine eigenen Zitate leugnet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zwischen "leugnen" und "völlig anderst auslegen" besteht doch noch ein, nicht feiner und kleiner, sondern grosser Unterschied!


----------



## Razyl (10. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Zwischen "leugnen" und "völlig anderst auslegen" besteht doch noch ein, nicht feiner und kleiner, sondern grosser Unterschied!


Sie wurden nicht anders ausgelegt, sondern so genommen wie sie da standen, wie sie von deiner Tastatur stammen. Du hast genau diese Sätze so geschrieben und wenn man die Zusammenhänge liest, wurde da nichts anders ausgelegt. Zudem hast du oben zuerst deine Zitate mit Tikume geleugnet.

Mal ganz ehrlich: Du versuchst hier um jeden Preis dich um eine sachliche Diskussion zu drücken und sowas war Coadmin in einem AquariumForum? Sorry, aber das nehm ich dir so nicht ab...


----------



## Albra (10. September 2009)

normansky.. mal so von exadmin eines großen gameboardes zu exadmin eines großen fischboardes.. 
du bist nen forentroll!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. September 2009)

ok also ich kenn mich mit sinnlosem zeug spammen echt aus (da hab ich abitur drin) aber normansky steckt mich ja mit links in die tasche.

so viele haltlose anschuldigungen und argumente hab ich ja noch nie gelesen und ich bin schon ne zeit in dem forum hier unterwegs O.O

Lieber normansky du könntest das Blatt so leicht zu deinen Gunsten ändern wenn du  nur etwas Konkreter werden würdest.

Deinen "alten" Accountnamen nennen oder auch nur die URL des grooooßen Aquarienbords....

naja der Thread hier wird über kurz oder lang geclosed weil sich der TE jedem Argument ausweicht und auf andere Gebiete ablenkt

Do not feed the Troll!

MFGHDFGDLLG

LoD


übrigens jetzt drüften das hier langsam offiziel zum Spamthread ernannt werden :>

close inc und so ^^

edit: gut url genannt aber die aktivität dieses forums mit buffed zu vergleichen ist wie ein dreirad mit nem ferarri gleichzusetzten XD


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2009)

Die Url hat er ja mittlerweile genannt. (auf Seite 3) www.aquariumforum.de


----------



## Grushdak (11. September 2009)

Sry, TE ...

Dich kann ich aber nicht so ganz ernst nehmen.
Du meinst - Du kennst Dich mit der Materie gut aus?

Der Titel Co-Admin sagt nunmal überhaupt nix über die Erfahrung eines Moderators aus.
Beide haben einfach zu verschiedene Aufgabenbereiche.

Und daß ein Moderator hier schnell was schliessen kann - oder/und auch Sachen rauseditieren kann -
das ist sein gutes Recht, wenn es denn den regeln widerspricht.
Ein Abändern, nur weil es gerade nicht passt steht einem Moderator natürlich nicht zu.

Bedenke, daß ein Moderator hier nicht nur ein bestimmtes Topic moderieren kann/soll/darf -
nein, er muss den Überblick über das ganze Forum - wennicht sogar Portal - haben.

Da hier sehr sehr oft von pupertären ~ - ja öfters auch mal von achso "erwachsenen" Usern 
einfach nur wild drauflos gepostet wird, muss auch härter durchgegriffen werden.
Bei der Userzahl hier und der Anzahl der Posts ist nicht gerade eine leichte Aufgabe.

Allerdings würde ich mir wünschen, 
daß in jeden geschlossenen Thread wenigstens ein Kommentar seitens des ausführenden schließenden Moderators erscheint.

.............


----------



## Slavery (11. September 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil kann die Aufregung des TE´s nicht nachvollziehen.

Die Moderatoren machen Ihre Arbeit gut. 
Hier sind einfach zu viele User dabei, die die Anonymität des Internets ausnutzen und nicht wissen wie sie sich auch hier zu verhalten haben. Beleidigungen und Spam sind hier an der Tagesordnung. In solchen Situationen sachlich zu bleiben ist nicht immer einfach, dennoch kann ich behaupten, dass ich noch keinen Beitrag eines Mod´s gelesen habe, der nicht objektiv und sachlich gehalten wurde. Auch Mod´s sind keine Heiligen, aber wenn hier niemand aupasst, würde dass Verhalten der User ausarten.

Normansky, verhalt dich deinem Alter entsprechend.

Liebe Mods, weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (11. September 2009)

Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben möchte ich doch auf den etwas lustig wirkenden Vergleich eingehen:



normansky schrieb:


> Damit nun niemand denkt, ich wäre ein "Kiddy" und wüsste nicht was ein Mod zu tun hätte, ich bin fast 40 Jahre alt und war Co-Admin des größten Aquariumbords in Deutschland mit ca. 18k Usern! Also ich kenne mich mit der Materie schon seit längerem aus und möchte nur die Fehlschläge einiger Moderatoren aufzeigen!


18.000 User also ... das buffed-Forum im Vergleich:

Bislang wurden *2.083.174 Beiträge* verfasst.
Insgesamt haben sich *405.670 Personen* registriert.
Das neuste Mitglied heißt Eleanar.
Der Besucherrekord liegt bei *7.906 Besuchern* (15.11.2008, 01:03).

Zwischen 18.000 registrierten Nutzern und 405.670 liegt eine Differenz von 387.670 Benutzern. Ich denke auch nicht, dass ein Forum mit 18.000 Nutzern je an eine Zahl von knapp 8.000 Nutzern kommt die gleichzeitig online sind. Im Extremfall stehen also knapp 8.000 User einer Hand voll Moderatoren gegenüber. Nette Relation, nicht?

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Zielgruppe eines Aquarien-Forums eine ganz andere ist als die Zielgruppe die sich hier im Forum versammelt. Ich denke das Flame-Potiential ist beim Aquarien-Forum wohl bei weitem nicht so hoch wie hier. Allgemein dürfte der Umgangston dort eher freundlich / sachlich sein.

*Für die Zukunft: * wenn du ein Problem mit einem Moderator oder dessen Entscheidungen hast wende dich bitte direkt per PM an den Moderator. Öffentliches Anprangern ist hier absolut nicht gern gesehen, egal ob es sich hierbei um User, GMs, Moderatoren, Administratoren oder sonst wen handelt. Als "Co-Admin" einer großen Aquarien-Seite dürfte dir bekannt sein, dass das öffentliche Anprangern von Personen auch im Internet nicht immer folgenlos bleibt, viele Menschen fühlen sich von derartigem Verhalten auf den Schlips getreten und auch sowas kann ganz schnell eine ungewollte Wende nehmen.

Die Diskussion ist hiermit nun auch beendet. Wenn du ein Problem mit der Schließung dieses Themas hast kannst du dich gerne per PM bei mir melden. Schönen Freitag noch und ein angenehmes Wochenende.


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Ich persönliche hab gerne eloquentes und, wenn möglich, konstruktives Feedback.



Sehe ich auch so - habe ich im Eröffnungsposting nur nicht ausmachen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

